# MY male pit papers are not right help plz



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

Ok my male is the old style bullies.. I mean hes not over done but except for his head lol mayby,, but he can run for miles and fast also.. but anyways

The papers i have say hes american pitbull terrier registered.. but at the very bottom right on the 4 gen pedigree it shows a star and says amercian staffordshire terrier or w/e does that mean my dog is staff or that his ancestry has that in them.... my dog has 50 razoredge and 50 gotti

plz no comments how ugly the blood line is .. i mean if u want to comment how ugly my dog is do it cuz hes ugly not cuz the bloodlines are ugly.. i like the bully style 

o ya stats are 22 inch head like 17 inch height at withers im not 100% on height lol.. he weighs 64 lbs... and Hes got no aggression toward other dogs at all


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Well, the RE line was started using AKC registered AmStaff's on both top and bottom, so no you papers are right. Gotti was started through Greyline blood which has AKC registered AmStaff's Top side.

The AmStaff was created from APBT as well, it's the "show" version of the APBT. So you have an AmBully with ancestry from the AKC AmStaff. 

Oh and your dog is ugly...like the ugly child that you can't stop loving and want to hug on a daily basis. Great looking muscle tone!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

yea most adba bullys, seem to have amstaffs in their pedigree. i was surprised angel only had like 2-3 in her 6 gen pedigree.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

The papers are A OK

Many UKC style dogs have Staff. To many it the same breed, Staff is just the AKC version.

Hes a great looking boy, however please don't use that chain. You see where it is rubbing? And it is un necessary weight for the neck. Gonna cause alot of issues and pain to your dog in the long run.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The dog is cute! But the chain is sooo ugly and out of style!

The toughest most durable collar for less than 10 bucks... can't beat it!

Try this! Your dog will thank you!

Stillwater Kennel Supply --


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Some of J.P. Colby's dogs were in fact registered with AKC when they opened up the rigestry way back. The dogs were listed as Am Staffs. So there is nothing wrong with the papers having Am.Staff listed.


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are his puppies he jsut had last week .. I cant beleive he had all blue puppies..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

intensive said:


> yea most adba bullys, seem to have amstaffs in their pedigree. i was surprised angel only had like 2-3 in her 6 gen pedigree.


American Bullies come from Amstaffs originally. When they started they didn't mix with other breeds. That didn't start till several years later.


----------



## frenchy2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

THANK YOU FOR ALL THE INFO ... if a mod could delete this post id be happy anyways thanks for the gread info ..


----------

